# Memorable hunts



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

This is our first yote with the dogs. Echo is the hound in the picture, he did the bulk of the work for this one. He ran this yote for 3 1/2 hours & probably about 6 miles near as we could figure. My buddy Mike finally got a hole in it.









My first yote over the dogs. Short chase I knocked him stiff with the 10 gauge. Once again Echo was the dog with the yote.









This was our first double. Sticker & Razzle was the only dogs we had down. Adam got the first one after about an hour chase & I had the track of the second. We sent the dogs on it & I got it sneaking down a frozen creek. After about an 1 1/2 hour chase.


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Great job well done .The dogs look great. Black & tan other maybe a red tick or Walker?


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

AWESOME my friends. Nice to see snow, since moving from Pa to Ga snow is a memory as well as hunting in snow.


----------

